
Generates a Sitemap Automatically - based2
https://sitemap-gen.com/
======
ColinWright
With no obvious examples on show, and no obvious way to find out the result, I
decided to test this. I gave it this URL:

[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

I think it's having a nervous breakdown ... not sure if I should try to stop
it. If I click the close button does it terminate?

Who knows ...

After 10 minutes:

Crawled: 367

ToDo: 4960

Another ten minutes gone, number still to do is still rising ...

~~~
ColinWright
It's given up:

    
    
      Crawled: 2001
      To-Do  : 4068

